# Hot Summer! Summer design coming!!!



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Just want to share one of our Summer designs.


----------



## apolicious18 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi, can you recommend me some companies/suppliers i can buy a machine for printing on t-shirts? what's the best brand and price thanks a lot hope you'll respond .....


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

apolicious18 said:


> hi, can you recommend me some companies/suppliers i can buy a machine for printing on t-shirts? what's the best brand and price thanks a lot hope you'll respond .....


Hi, i really want to help but sorry that i don't know who can supply the printing machine.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

heattransfers said:


> Just want to share one of our Summer designs.


What a fun looking design


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree very fun design!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Cute design!!! If it weren't so hot here I would like it more, but it is just tooooo hot to enjoy summer this year!! And the worse thing about it, is I love a hot summer usually, but with over 25 days of over 100 degrees and over 85% humidity, enough is enough!!! Show me something spring!!! LOL!!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Cute design!!! If it weren't so hot here I would like it more, but it is just tooooo hot to enjoy summer this year!! And the worse thing about it, is I love a hot summer usually, but with over 25 days of over 100 degrees and over 85% humidity, enough is enough!!! Show me something spring!!! LOL!!


Wow, that's too hot!!! You should go somewhere for the summer holidays!


----------



## organicyayo (Jan 9, 2011)

so beatifule design,appreciate it


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

heattransfers said:


> Wow, that's too hot!!! You should go somewhere for the summer holidays!


_ I sure wish we could, but we don't get that much vacation time and we can't afford to go to Hawaii that long!!!_


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Isnt designs for summer over....back to school folks.


----------

